# Title deeds (again)



## S&MJP (May 1, 2008)

Five years ago last month I purchased a resell house, to date I have still not got a title deed. I have been offered a deed which gives me an half share in the plot and the house next door, ( owned by the sister of the vendor of my house). I have been advised by my lawyer to wait until May this year when, apparently, the law changes or new legislation is introduced. We held back an amount of money to be paid when we got the full title deed. I am of the opinion that what we are being offered is not as good as the full title. Does anybody know of the change/ neww legislation that is due in May, and what it entails please. I would be greatful for any advice at all. 
Thank you.
Michael.


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

The offer sounds odd to me. Your should be able to have full title to your house and the land. 

There has been a lot of contradictory information about the title deeds situation and proposed changes of law in the press and I am not sure what is actually being proposed. What does your solicitor say is going to change? He should be in the best position to know.

Just a question, is your solicitor on the list of lawyers recommended by the British Consulate in Nicosia (see the Consulate website).


----------



## S&MJP (May 1, 2008)

BabsM said:


> The offer sounds odd to me. Your should be able to have full title to your house and the land.
> 
> There has been a lot of contradictory information about the title deeds situation and proposed changes of law in the press and I am not sure what is actually being proposed. What does your solicitor say is going to change? He should be in the best position to know.
> 
> Just a question, is your solicitor on the list of lawyers recommended by the British Consulate in Nicosia (see the Consulate website).


Babs M
Thank you for your reply. With regard to my soloicitor, I will check the list, but I have to say that I am not too sure whose side he is on, but I have a plan to clarify that.
Thanks again, Michael.


----------

